# Timex Quartz Question



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A friend of mine (yes I do have them ) unexpectedly gave me this on Saturday evening,it`s in excellent condition (well apart from the back obviously) but not working, hopefully it just needs a new battery 

So, can anyone tell me anything about it including approximate age? :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does nobody have any info on this watch? :huh:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

would a post on here give you the info you want mach?

The TIMEX Watch Forum

hth


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That was a nice surprise Mach! 

Can't tell you anything about it! :dntknw:

Where's Mel and Bill when you need em!.........spending to much time on the vintage Timex forum i expect! ^_^


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

2 clues 1st it was assembled in Taiwan and 2nd the stylized biq Q for the 12 marker. I would say these point to it being very late 70's or early 80's


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

diddy said:


> would a post on here give you the info you want mach?
> 
> The TIMEX Watch Forum
> 
> hth


Cheers but with this I only own two Timex & don`t like the idea of joining a forum just to ask a question then disappear, seems a bit rude to me :no:



sam. said:


> That was a nice surprise Mach!
> 
> Can't tell you anything about it! :dntknw:
> 
> Where's Mel and Bill when you need em!.........spending to much time on the vintage Timex forum i expect! ^_^


Cheers Sam, I was quite pleased 

I don`t know about Bill but Mel is in Spain by now probably sunning himself by a pool :beach: :lol:



pg tips said:


> 2 clues 1st it was assembled in Taiwan and 2nd the stylized biq Q for the 12 marker. I would say these point to it being very late 70's or early 80's


Thanks Paul I suspected as much :thumbsup: mind you it would be nice to find out which thread it should go in on Sunday


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from this thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40371

Bill in post #9 has a 1981 catalogue that shows the balance wheel movement with a small Q and these "modern" quartz with the big Q. I tried getting a definitive answer a few years ago as to when Timex moved from balance qtz to solid state and the best guess was 1980/1 so I would err on the side of caution for the sunday thread and say post 1980!

did you get a battery and does it work?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The first "big Q" Timexes appeared in the 1981 catalog along with the small q's which had a balance. They didn't change much for a while so it is hard to pin down the year just from the photo. However It is between 81 and 85 since in doesn't have the date code on the case back which started in 85. If you remove the ctystal you will find a series of small numbers on the dial edge. The last 2 digits will be the year.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the informative replies guys,being somewhat cack-handed I won`t attempt to lift the crystal to get an exact date but I`ll be keeping it clear of the Sunday Oldie thread :lookaround: 

I`ve not had a chance to get a new battery yet but do intend to buy one soon & will let you know what happens :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I changed the battery yesterday & it works perfectly,I just tried to change the strap (as you know I don`t like leather)but one of the pins refused to budge so I (stupidly) decided to snip with a pair of pincers unfortunately one of the lugs has broken off :wallbash:

Anyone have a suitable spare case lying around they don`t need?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I have a replacement in NOS condition.What is the diameter of the case? You can PM me and if its the right one, send a mailing address and it's yours.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

watchnutz said:


> I think I have a replacement in NOS condition.What is the diameter of the case? You can PM me and if its the right one, send a mailing address and it's yours.


That`s darned decent of you Bill, PM sent :thumbsup:


----------

